# Black Library Short Story Competition



## barakvarr (Aug 20, 2008)

For those of you with more talent than I do.........

http://www.blacklibrary.com/shortstorycompetition/


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeah i have already entered something which im ok with but im abit mifed it has to be set in the empire...


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I sent mine in and posted it here as well !!
Please comment so I can fix it up before the 15th


----------



## Jabby (Jul 17, 2008)

is this a one time shot or does black library occasionally do this sort of thing? I have some stuff that I would have loved to get into print but it needs a bit of work.

Also Warhammer Online is looking for stuff, but their contest is only for their newsletter and you have to give all rights to them upon submission.


----------

